# So far I am very impressed



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I have had Great results with the Laguna brand. Best of cutting to you.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Garwood (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently purchased the same saw and for the most part, I really like it. When I received it, the tall fence had a bow in it. It was not flat. Laguna was very prompt in replacing the fence. Great customer service. The problem I have with the saw is adjusting the blade guides, but once set, they work very well. The dust collection is very good. I have it hooked to a Oneida 2hp super dust gorilla


----------



## rodg (Jul 11, 2010)

As an update got to play around over the weekend and make some sawdust. Have to agree Gary the dust collection is great and I have it hooked to the Harbor Freight special. I did notice once I had time to look closely at everything that the throat plate is concaved in the middle which makes it impossible to adjust flat to the table, took about 2 min on the line with customer service to have a new one shipped out to me. The hardest work I put it though was to re-saw some 6" Zebra wood into 1/4" strips very happy with the quality of the cut, did use the 3/4" Resaw King for this task.


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I ordered the 110V version this evening. I see you have the "mobility kit" on your saw. Is this the same as the one used for the 14twelve model?


----------



## rodg (Jul 11, 2010)

Sawsust35 Yes the mobility kit is the same as the 14/12


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I'm currently shopping a Rikon 14" (both models) and the Laguna (both models) and I'm a bit torn. I'm willing to pay over $1000 for a saw if I know I'll love it. The lower end 1.5 hp Rikon seems like it might not be enough power, but I'm new to this so who knows…. In my local woodcraft, the laguna seemed to lack fit and finished. I also saw a Rikon Delux in person and was impressed. But online, the reviews tend to lean Laguna. Thoughts? I'm so terrible at making purchasing decisions.

I'm going to be using this for resawing material to book match, i do have a planer so I can clean it up after. I also hope to use this for bandsaw boxes.


----------



## ShannonG (Sep 8, 2016)

I picked up a 14 bx 220 and do not have 220 run to my workshop. I contacted Laguna and they said to use 30 Amp for this band saw. The plug is for 20 Amp. Just wanted to see if anyone has 30 Amp and if they removed the outlet plug and put a new plug on as I cannot seem to get a 30 Amp female outlet anywhere.


----------

